# A Pain in the Perineum



## rsvdaz (12 Sep 2011)

Ive had my new bike a good few weeks now..before this I was riding a Secteur..new bike has a Selle Italia X1 Road ..almost at the same time ive switched to using bib shorts..currently using these ones:


http://www.tenn-outdoors.co.uk/bib-shorts-pro-blackwhite-sml


after each ride..im experiening waht can be best described as a bruised sensation probably not right on the perineum a little more to the front at the bit where the family jewels attach to the perineum.


is it the saddle, the shorts or saddle position?


----------



## BluesDave (12 Sep 2011)

Don't know what it is. Happens to me sometimes, mine gets quite swollen and pops out. I changed my wide saddle to that of a sports type saddle and that alleviated it somewhat. Hasn't happened for weeks.
Just don't keep prodding it is all.


----------



## Alun (12 Sep 2011)

Can you switch back to your previous saddle? I can't find details for your current saddle, but if it doesn't have a cutout, you could try a saddle that does. I always have saddles set level, checked with a book and spirit level on top. If yours is nose high that might cause the problem.


----------



## Garz (14 Sep 2011)

Sometimes this is sore due to exessive riding (frequency) or after long rides that cover mileage your not used to. I also experience some discomfort if I say have a two week break from holiday/injury, sometimes it's down to getting used to it again.

A decent saddle however can disguise all this, the problem is some saddle just work, some dont. Price is not a good gauge here. Check the CC saddle library and try a few out till you get the right shape.


----------

